# The Shuffle Theme-song Generator... Game



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 4, 2010)

(Dear gods what am I doing in forum games, well this is just far too addicting to do, so listen up~ :3c )

1) Load your entire applicable music library
2) Set player of choice to Shuffle
3) Whatever comes up next is your theme song as noted by the previous poster
4) Post it, herp. :3c Commentary is preferred to go along with, and links would help for obscure stuff.
5) Think up what the subject for the next poster's theme song is, such as 'Next song is now your *blank theme*!' and include it in your post.
I.E. "Next song is now your zombie apocalypse anthem!" or "Next song is now your sex song!". Feel free to reuse ideas, but try to be creative /once/ in awhile. Also please avoid rampant stupidity in themes.


So starting off!

Next song is now your Pokémon Trainer Battle Theme!


----------



## Sylph (Nov 4, 2010)

Feeling Way Too Damn Good - Nickleback.

...hm. I do wonder what this is to mean when I'm battling...

Ok. Next Song in your Death Song.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 4, 2010)

'Montana' ~ Frank Zappa

Apparently when I die.. I'm moving to Montana to become a dental floss entrepreneur.
You know, there's not much I can add to that.


Congratulations! You've just been promoted to Evil Overlord. You next song is your evil army's march theme!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 4, 2010)

Popcorn, aka the Pengo theme

...well, you probably can march to it! imagine tapping that out on a drum, though o: (what every army needs a drum boy what are you talking about)

Next song is now your adventuran' song.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 5, 2010)

Andrea True Connection - More, More, More. 

So apparently... I disco as I adventure. Sounds right! And I also want "more more more" because that's how I like it. So I have adventuring fetishes. Neat!

The next song is your awkward moments theme.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2010)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

...So I get in my car and drive around in the middle of the night listening to songs about rain and how she left me and got re-married when I have awkward moments. 


Next song is your depression theme.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 5, 2010)

Move Along - All-American Rejects

...oh damnit. :C this song makes me sad _already_.



Next song is the song you will have your first dance at your wedding to!


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 5, 2010)

Lie - Sean Fournier

...that's a twisted wedding o_o Although it does mention a wedding.

Next theme is your action montage theme!


----------



## Flareth (Nov 5, 2010)

Not A Second Time- The Beatles

What a case of Soundtrack Dissonance.

Next song is your sitcom theme.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 5, 2010)

Giddy On Up - Laura Bell Bundy

...I guess my sitcom is about chewing out cheating men.

Speaking of that, next song is your cheating spouse theme.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Overkill sung by Lazlo Bane
I can't think of any better cause for insomnia!

and because I've been watching malcolm in the middle, the next song is your driving a stolen golf cart over a catered table and into a pool theme song!


----------



## Byrus (Nov 5, 2010)

....Oh, what the hell.

Invaders must die - The Prodigy

I've always thought this would be a kickass theme for a cyberpunk movie or something, but it works for... high adrenalin situations too I guess.

Next up is your training montage theme.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 5, 2010)

Never Going Back to Ok - The Afters

So, I'm doing a training montage because life isn't what it used to? XD

Next song is your theme that plays during a difficult situation.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll give this a try.

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen
Oddly fitting, except for the happy, upbeat part that start towards the end of the song.

You just won the Kanto League and became Champion!! The next song is the song that plays when someone battles you.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 5, 2010)

Pendulum - Fasten Your Seatbelts
....kekeke awesome. I love this song 8D 


The next song is the song that plays at your funeral!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 6, 2010)

Nobuo Uematsu - One Winged Angel

...This is the best. Song. I could get for that... ever. Apparently, I will die epically.

This song plays when you are hanging out with your friends.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Secret ~Black Vow~ by Kagamine Rin and Len (more specifically, Ningyoune Jun and Ishi's cover)

Well... Okay then.

The next song sums up your entire life.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs by Fall Out Boy.
...What. I mean it's a song about a one-night stand. (sort of.)

The next song is what plays when your crush walks up to you and asks you out on a date.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 6, 2010)

'Smoking Japanse' ~ The Flashbulb

...Well it's certainly trippy and euphoric. <3 Cause that night was something else omgish~
(And yes it's intentionally spelled 'Japanse')
((Funny enough, the song is from the album 'Programmable Love Songs'))


Anyways... oh I have to do it for real.
Next song is your Sex Song!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 6, 2010)

That Don't Impress Me Much - Shania Twain

...I-
I don't have anything to say about that.

Next song is the song that plays when you're about to face a deity in a fight!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

Nightwish - Amaranth

Wow... Quite fitting 0_o Considering it's about a fallen angel that was killed by humans.

The next song marks the beginning of your slow descent into madness.


----------



## Sylph (Nov 6, 2010)

Dr. Jones - Aqua

....Ok, what? If this is the song for when I go nuts, I'll take it hun.

The next song will be your Shaman King Battle music.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

I Constantly Thank God For Esteban by Panic! At the Disco
Doesn't quite make sense, but I could certainly see it. 

The next song is what plays when you solve a puzzle. (Like the Legend of Zelda.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

Figure.09 - Linkin Park

Not sure if this is exactly thinking music :V

The next song is for your dental appointment.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

Oxford Comma by Vampire Weekend.
Strange. Maybe if this played when I was on novacaine...

This next song is the one that plays when your Rival challenges you to a battle.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 6, 2010)

Only Prettier - Miranda Lambert

I'm going to assume this means the rival is an upper-class girl and we don't quite get along.

Next song is for when you're being chased by the cops.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed
If there are ten thousand cops, then I'm screwed.

The next song plays during your eulogy.


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2010)

Girlfriend- Avril Lavinge

That has got to be one odd eulogy, with that song blasting...

Anyways, the next song will be the one played when you're taking a test/exam that's very important.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 6, 2010)

I Predict A Riot- Kaiser Chiefs
Well, that doesn't make sense at all. I'd be able to concentrate, but nobody else would

The next song plays when you've had a bad day.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 6, 2010)

Change- Taylor Swift

Hmm...semi-fitting...

Next song is your battle theme when you're the Champion.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 6, 2010)

Motörhead - Ace of Spades
That would be one sweet battle theme ;]

The next song is for a great epiphany.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) - REM

It kinda fits.

The next song is the theme for your friendships.


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2010)

Decode-Paramore

Well, I am mysterious around my friends...but I don't want to suck their blood...

Next song is the song that plays when you are sleeping.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty Good At Drinkin' Beer - Billy Currington

...I can only take this to mean I even have drunk battles while I'm sleeping... and am very lazy at them.

The next song is what plays when you open presents on your birthday/Christmas morning.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 7, 2010)

Love Shack- The B-52's (Too lazy to find a link)

So, I get love for my birthday/Christmas?

Next song is the song that plays when you meet your favorite celebrity.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

Fame<Infamy by Fall Out Boy.
...Wow. That fits, for some reason. 

The next song plays when you have a major fight with your best friend


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 7, 2010)

Tool - Lateralus
This doesn't fit too well... And yet this song seems universally applicable.

The next song plays when your first child is born.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Nov 7, 2010)

Weird Al - Couch Potato
not much hope for said child...

the next song plays when you learn your archenemy has cancer.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 7, 2010)

Bluejuice - Broken Leg
...fitting? Idk.

The next song is what plays when you walk down the aisle.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 7, 2010)

Cowboy Take Me Away - The Dixie Chicks

Mmm, pretty~

The next song is your chase montage song!


----------



## Sylph (Nov 7, 2010)

Weird - Hilary Duff

....This is one slow chase scene. Seriously. What the hell iPod.

The next song is what plays when you are facing the big bad.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nico Nico Melody - Lots and lots of Nico Nico Singers

Kind of epic, in a nerdy way.

This is the song that plays when someone close to you dies.


----------



## speedblader03 (Nov 7, 2010)

White - Cave Story
...Wow. That actually fits pretty well.

The next song is what plays when you encounter your rival.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kate Micucci - Dear Deer
...I'm ashamed to call that my rival, that's for sure...

the next song plays when you eat a breakfast with a funny name.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 8, 2010)

Lying Is The Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off by Panic! At the Disco.
....what. makes NO sense, whatsoever.

Next song is your sheer terror song.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 8, 2010)

Revelations - Iron Maiden

Somewhat fits.

The next song is your breakup song.


----------



## Silver (Nov 9, 2010)

Beat It- Fall Out Boy

this is just...just...wrong.

Next song is the song that plays when you get your first Pokemon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 9, 2010)

Chevelle - Sleep Apnea

It fits... somehow

Next song plays when you catch Reshiram/Zekrom


----------



## wolftamer9 (Nov 9, 2010)

Colin Hay - Overkill, acoustic version

...I don't think it's so fitting...

the next song is for the climactic unveiling and use of your secret weapon/hidden power.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Nov 9, 2010)

Fake Tales of San Francisco - Arctic Monkeys

I could see the end of it being used for that, but something about it would be just barely unfitting...

The next song is the one that will play near the end of the movie when you realize that you're in love.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 9, 2010)

Dance, Dance by Fall Out Boy.
Apparently I dance like a madman when I realize I'm in love. 

Next song plays right before you blow something up with C-4.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 10, 2010)

Orphan by Kagamine Rin (with a Len voice-cameo at the end)

...

I'm not even going to ask.

This is the song that plays at the climax of your novel.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 10, 2010)

Revelation Suite

The Next Song plays just when things look like they're going to get better, but actually get much, much worse.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 10, 2010)

Megadeth - Hangar 18

It fits perfectly :D

The next song plays when you are betrayed by a close friend.


----------



## speedblader03 (Nov 10, 2010)

Points of Authority - Linkin Park
hmm, nice.
(I was going to to post after sheer terror song, but I got  Lonely Rolling Star from Katamari Damacy. XD

The next song is what plays when you are fighting an unbeatable foe.


----------

